# Need help, looking for good monitor for photo editing



## megnmaki (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking for a high quality monitor for photo editing, reasonably priced. Around $200-$300


----------



## The_Traveler (Dec 2, 2013)

Have you tried an internet search?

You may not realize this but the Internet is out there waiting to give you answers to questions like this.
And it seems to make much more sense to get a variety of answers from labs who have actually done these comparisons rather the the odd person here who might have bought one last year.

To make it easy, just click on this https://www.google.com/search?q=goo...j7&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8.

and then read the titles.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 2, 2013)

megnmaki said:


> Looking for a high quality monitor for photo editing, reasonably priced. Around $200-$300



Well I use a 40" LCD Tv as a monitor myself.  Works very well, been very happy with it overall.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 3, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> megnmaki said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for a high quality monitor for photo editing, reasonably priced. Around $200-$300
> ...


I've seen you mention this a few times.  How do you calibrate them?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 3, 2013)

megnmaki said:


> Looking for a high quality monitor for photo editing, reasonably priced. Around $200-$300


Welcome to the forum.

The thing you want to look for, when choosing a monitor for photo editing, is IPS (In Plane Switching).  It's a different technology than most of the cheap monitors.  It gives you a display that is more consistent, especially as you change viewing angles.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 3, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > megnmaki said:
> ...



The TV has a calibration menu that will allow you to adjust tint, sharpness, color temp - etc.  Works pretty well overall, I actually use two, one I use as the monitor and the second I use for watching netflix or getting channels from my TV tuner while I work.  Pretty happy with the setup overall.


----------



## KmH (Dec 3, 2013)

There are no high quality computer displays in the $200 - $300 range.

High quality displays are in the $1000+ range, but there are some decent IPS screens starting at about $400.

Also, computer displays have to be re-calibrated on a regular basis. Many that do image editing calibrate their display(s)  monthly.
X-Rite CMUNDIS ColorMunki Display

But in your price range - HP ZR22w 21.5-inch S-IPS LCD Monitor

ASUS PA248Q 24-Inch LED-Lit IPS Monitor

Better but more expensive - Dell UltraSharp U2410 24-inch Widescreen LCD High Performance Monitor with HDMI, DVI, DisplayPort and HDCP

High Quality in a display is about the range of colors a display can show, which is also known as the color gamut a display can show.
Inexpensive displays generally can only display a 6-bit color depth. http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/color-management-printing.htm. 
The sRGB color space has a broader gamut than 6-bit of color depth can show.
Consequently a wide gamut capable display is desirable for image edging use.

The type of back light a display uses is also a commiseration. 
GB-R LED back lights use less power than CCFL back lights while still being able to display most of the Adobe RGB color space.

NEC makes wide gamut displays, but as mentioned they are all priced in the $1000+ range.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 4, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > robbins.photo said:
> ...



Just out of curiosity, I had a look at your photostream.  Lots and lots of really great photos, no doubt about that.  But I do think that there are WB issues.  I can't say for sure that editing on a TV is causing a problem...but it would certainly make sense.


----------



## hirejn (Dec 4, 2013)

To get a "photo" monitor worth calling a photo monitor, you have to spend at least $600 to $700. Anything else is just a monitor. HP makes some good ones. The important thing is that you calibrate it. Almost any LCD does a decent job of displaying images well enough for most editing. Unless you're getting paid a lot to edit and refine images for products, any well rated LCD in the $200-$300 range should do.


----------



## hirejn (Dec 4, 2013)

Robbins.photo: I don't see any glaring WB problems, but I would say the images are mostly a bit cool and flat, and that may be because your TV looks saturated. You can't calibrate a TV for editing purposes, especially by eye. You need a machine. Also, if you only see your images through an uncalibrated system, you would never know they're off even if they were. It appears at least two of us have calibrated monitors.


----------

